# This is hack!!



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Smoke detector installation in apartment building.

First inspection found the "self claimed electrician" using MC cable with plastic cut-in boxes. He was using the EGC as the signal wire between smoke detectors in the common areas of the apartment building.

Second inspection found that he had removed the MC Cable from the plastic boxes and replaced it with 14-3 NM cable...

Apartment building owner already paid the the crook and he is not answering any phone calls and as far as my research turns up he is unlicensed.... through and through hack

Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It begs the question why would the contractor would be paid in full before the final sign off.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Good to see you took the box down to see what was there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Carlon cut in boxes, yellow Ideal wirenuts.......That alone right there should be a sign of trouble to come.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Generally these owners go out of their way to hire unlicensed handy men to do their wiring because they don't want to pay the electricians rate. If this is the case I have no sympathy for them.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It begs the question why would the contractor would be paid in full before the final sign off.


The woman that owns the building is WAY too trusting. My advice to her (after the fact) was to never pay in full until the job was complete and inspections approved.

Pete


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Generally these owners go out of their way to hire unlicensed handy men to do their wiring because they don't want to pay the electricians rate. If this is the case I have no sympathy for them.


I agree 100% but in this case the "guy" (I refuse to call him an electrician) convinced her that he was a "Master Electrician". She was simply naive.

Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> I agree 100% but in this case the "guy" (I refuse to call him an electrician) convinced her that he was a "Master Electrician". She was simply naive.



Awful, I hate people. (The guy, not the women)


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Makes me wonder if this guy was maintaining the property for her and fixing other electrical issues..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I learned this trade at a 106 unit apartment complex. I'll bet there are still some 14/2 NM cables with a red TW conductor stapled next to it in the meter rooms.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so does the punishment justify the crime in Ohio Pete?

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> so does the punishment justify the crime in Ohio Pete?
> 
> ~CS~


The only punishment that I am aware of would be a $1000 fine for holding yourself out as an electrical contractor operating without a license. This fine is imposed by the state and not the local jurisdictions.

Unfortunately, any action by the jurisdiction I inspect for would be levied against the owner of the property.

Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> I agree 100% but in this case the "guy" (I refuse to call him an electrician) convinced her that he was a "Master Electrician". She was simply naive.
> 
> Pete


Another Home depot "master hacktrician"..:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Blue Carlon cut in boxes, yellow Ideal wirenuts.......That alone right there should be a sign of trouble to come.




:whistling2: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Generally these owners go out of their way to hire unlicensed handy men to do their wiring because they don't want to pay the electricians rate. If this is the case I have no sympathy for them.



The sad part is, it's the tenants that end up getting killed in the fire, not the owner.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Good catch Pete.:thumbsup: Around here you could email those pictures with a copy of the check he was paid and he would be in deep doo doo


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Unfortuneately our system is pretty lenient on unqualified workers as most of the penalties are only applied to electrical contractors.

I could write that guy a ticket and then force the owner into a fire watch until the system was rewired or have the fire department force everyone out of the building but punish the moron that did work unqualified and without a permit? That is much harder.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Good catch Pete.:thumbsup: Around here you could email those pictures with a copy of the check he was paid and he would be in deep doo doo


Thanks. I wish that we had something like that here!

Pete


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It begs the question why would the contractor would be paid in full before the final sign off.


Because the HO does not know the law. In NJ it's 10% until final inspection is approved. It could be $65.00, or it could $65k. All depends on the scope of work.


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

OK, so what's the problem with using Romex and the Carlons?



Pete m said:


> Second inspection found that he had removed the MC Cable from the plastic boxes and replaced it with 14-3 NM cable...


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

greenwire said:


> OK, so what's the problem with using Romex and the Carlons?


Nothing if it were done even remotely close to right. 

Look more closely at the picture... you will see that he just spliced the romex to the MC and stuffed it up into the joist cavity.

Pete


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

oh good grief  tragic, but people will always think that "if it works, it's good".


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that a phone jack on the ceiling, and an orange wirenut to boot?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Is that a phone jack on the ceiling, and an orange wirenut to boot?


Not that I am aware of... 

Pete


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

D'oh! Replied to the wrong topic lol


----------

